# ISO-Protokoll



## fufi (23 November 2007)

hallo zusammen,
wir sind ein automations firma und stellen maschinen her ich bin abr nur für den edv zuständig. unser programmierer haben ein problem und ich komme auch nicht weiter. einer der programmierer will auf virtuellem windows nt den iso protokoll installieren damit er mit den "geräten" kommunizieren kann. wenn wir auf einfügen klicken und den treiber installieren wollen dann sagt der computer der treiber muss updated werden und fordert uns den pc neu zu starten danach wenn wir wiedr ins menü gehen und schauen ob er installiert ist steht nix drin. bei "bindings" soviel ich vrstehe gebundene protokolle steht ISO protokoll drinnen und zeigt der netz karte auch an abr den protokoll kriegen wir nicht rein. sie benutzen s7 und ifix, alle treibers wurden getestet leidr ohne erfolg.

hätte da jemand eine ahnung?

mfg, fuat


----------



## MSB (25 November 2007)

Also, so eine richtige Ahnung habe ich nicht, habe aber mit S7 und iFix mittlerweile so ein paar Erfahrungen.

iFix/GE bietet grundsätzlich mehrere Treiber für die S7-Kommunikation an.
Einige sind Standalone, in denen dann die entsprechenden Protokolle implementiert sind,
andere hingegen (z.B. der SI7-Treiber) benötigen im Hintergrund ein laufendes Simatic Net (Der OPC-Server von Siemens).

Mit anderen Worten ich verstehe nicht was Ihr mit dem bloßen ISO-Protokoll wollt,
das kann meines Erachtens nach so nicht funktionieren.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## fufi (26 November 2007)

wir wollen natürlich mit dem schnittstelle kommunizieren. damit wir mit den geräten kommunizieren zu können benötigen wir den iso-protokoll. problem ist wenn man win nt normal installiert gibts es keine probleme abr virtuell können wir dieses protokoll nicht hinzufügen. natürlich werden wir später bei kunden winnt installieren abr damit wir bei uns testen zu können haben wir ein virtuelles winnt.

danke fürs antwort, ich werde mich mal umschauen für standalone treiber usw.

mfg


----------



## marcengbarth (29 November 2007)

kurze Frage: Virtuelles WinNT???

Läuft auf einer VM oder? Welche habt ihr denn? VirtualPC, VMWare, VirtualBox...


----------



## fufi (3 Dezember 2007)

hallo,

also der computer ist ein Dell und hat windows XP lauft fehlerfrei. 

Winnt lauft über Virtual PC von Microsoft. Wenn man winnt normal installiert auf einem computer läuft alles wie gehabt ohne probleme seit jahren abr eben wir wollen zuerst mal testen und virtuell können wir den ISO-Protokoll nicht installieren bzw. einfügen als netzwerk protokoll und somit können wir mit unseren siemens geräten nicht über TCP/IP kommunizieren.

Ich habe etwas von treiber gehört, ist er gerät abhängig? also bekommen wir den treiber von Siemens? odr gibts ein standard treiber der man herunterladen muss?

vielen dank im voraus
mfg


----------



## hovonlo (7 Dezember 2007)

Was vielleicht der Grund sein könnte (reine Vermutung!):
ISO hat nichts mit TCP/IP zu tun, sondern ist das ursprüngliche H1 - und dies ist nicht Routing-fähig.
Wenn nun die Anbindung virtuell nur IP-basiernde Protokolle unterstützt, dann kann das nix werden.


----------



## fufi (14 Dezember 2007)

was für uns wichtig ist einfach das dieses protokoll angewendet wird tcp/ip brauchen wir weil wir die geräte über netzkabel erreichen und das protokoll ist es deswegen wichtig damit wird das gerät im netz gefunden


----------

